# Can Sand that has been used for a saltwater tank be used for a freshwater tank?



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

Or would it kill all my fish becuase of the different bacteria


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

I was told that equipment/items from saltwater tanks must be treated first or it'll leach chemicals and such, which can affect water chemistry in the long run.


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Usually the sand in saltwater tanks is crushed coral or aragonite. If that is what you have then it is going to raise the PH in a freshwater tank and will pose a problem unless you are keeping fish that like a high PH. If you are unsure put some of the sand in a cup of water, let it sit for a couple days and then test the PH.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

if you are doing the sand test, i'd recommend taking a bucket around the same depth of the tank, place sand equal depth to what you plan to use, and add some water circulation.


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

what sand test. I want to stock my 15 gal with sand. and someone had some sand from his saltwater aquarium that he's willing to sell me.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

verifying the sand wont alter the water chemistry. it'll likely be high carbonate content and raise the PH, so keep an eye on those parameters, otherwise you may be forced into having a brackish water tank set or perhaps a cichlid tank. if you dont want that you'll be fighting the PH, peat in the filter will help a bit


----------



## Blackbar (Apr 23, 2010)

There are lots of people on this forum that will sell you enough sand for a 15g for cheap. Why risk it?


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

not all that many are willing to deliver though. he wants $25 for it


----------



## Srenaeb (Apr 24, 2010)

why not just buy brand new silica sand from Lordco on Kingsway? Seems safer that way.
call 'em and see if they have some in stock, if not they can bring some in from their other stores.


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't have a car. Neither do I have the desire to drag 40 lbs on sand home by bus.


----------



## Srenaeb (Apr 24, 2010)

how far are you from metrotown?
I live at grange/royal oak. 
if Lorco burnaby has some, I'll delivery a bag to you for free (assuming you're not too far) =) last time i got a bag it was like, 16 bucks. 
I need a bag myself, so it would be okay. 

I just wouldn't want anything to happen to your fishies, "just in case".


----------



## Blackbar (Apr 23, 2010)

Srenaeb said:


> how far are you from metrotown?
> I live at grange/royal oak.
> if Lorco burnaby has some, I'll delivery a bag to you for free (assuming you're not too far) =) last time i got a bag it was like, 16 bucks.
> I need a bag myself, so it would be okay.
> ...


Ahhh. What a great community we have here!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

dont want to bring a 40 lb item on the bus? lol if only you've seen what i've pulled off using our public transit. I transported wood a few times, a toilet bowl + dolly (skytrain), but the worst i had to do was a 90 lb portable Air conditioner from coquitlam center to lougheed mall (a 2 bus trip + 10 minute walk). Ended up with bruises on both my bicepts. Dont underestimate what can be done using public transportation.


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

neven said:


> a toilet bowl + dolly (skytrain), but the worst i had to do was a 90 lb portable Air conditioner from coquitlam center to lougheed mall (a 2 bus trip + 10 minute walk). Ended up with bruises on both my bicepts. Dont underestimate what can be done using public transportation.


LOL! Sounds like something a previous employer had me do but I guess this wouldn't be the thread to bash them. 

Edarion I've noticed your posts for awhile now and it sure reads like you're motivated to make this happen for your new setup.

There are a few places I know of, Island Pets being closer to you, that sell substrate by the pound. I think I paid $1.00 and some change per pound of some nice, safe and tested fine sand with very minimal silica chunks in it. It looked very natural too (like very clean bright beach sand I suppose). Don't know if anything has changed as they were making the transition from Big Als to IPU as we know it.

The helpful rep used a simple rule of thumb. I believe it was 1.2 pounds to every Gallon you have in your tank for 1 inch thickness. 1.5 I suppose if you want it thick! This doesn't apply to all substrate because of difference in density but I find that it's very true with sand.

IMOE, thicker means you'll have to watch your params carefully as harmful waste can get trapped. 20-23 lbs might be the max suggested depending on your tank's footprint. If you go to IPU, that's 2 light load trips or a 10 lb bag in each hand for the 1 trip win . That will cost you around $25 but a much safer bet.

Should all else fail, I have a bag that I was saving of Tan S-Grade 3M Colorquartz that might hit the 20lb mark (dry of course). If need be, feel free to PM me anytime. I drive though BBY sometimes.


----------

